
Ragel State Charts - iamwil
http://www.zedshaw.com/tips/ragel_state_charts.html?
======
bayareaguy
_The goal for Utu is to fight the griefers of the Internet with hate._

Sounds like an excellent choice for you Zed.

Ragel does sound interesting. Not as general as Libero (
<http://legacy.imatix.com/html/libero/index.htm> ) but better for parsing.

